# New HD movies.....



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Check this out!!!!:T

http://areahd.dvdtiefpreise.com/?p=109


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Huh? SEriously? Underworld eh? I'd pick that up in HD DVD. Are these only in Germany or something? I se Germany in brackets.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They are marked as follows:

Languages: 
German (DTS HD 5.1)
English (DTS HD 5.1)

However, I think you have to purchase them via Amazon.de, which can't be done from the USA.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I suppose it's only a matter of time before they're released in North America.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Xploited Cinema has about 40 HD DVD imported titles for sale. There a bit more expensive but I have ordered the Harry Potter HD DVD previously and was impressed with the good quality of the delivery and the HD DVD itself :bigsmile:

I think all the titles he sells includes an English track. 

http://xploitedcinema.com/catalog/hd-dvds-c-35.html


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is what's going on. Big Hollywood studios don't make all the movies they put out. Sometimes they just buy the rights to release them from other independent companies that make them. Examples of this are The Brothers Grimm and Equilibrium. 

And so the studios that made the movies, own the rights to release the movies on video as they see fit. In the US, usually that means it is through the company that released the film into theaters. But overseas, it's through whoever they made the contract with. And overseas, HD DVD is blowing BluRay out of the water primarily on price for the players. They are much more expensive in Europe.

So does that mean you'll see Spiderman on HD DVD? No. Not at all. That was made in house at Sony. How about Xmen? Nope. Fox is backing BluRay exclusively at the moment - but that can change. What about Apocalypto? August 28th. Resident Evil? October 27th. The Saw movies? Spring 2008.

And don't think this only goes one way. Several films that were released by Universal are coming to BluRay overseas. Unfortunately, as BluRay is region coded, you can't import them with out a region block out - which doesn't exist(to my knowledge), yet.

So if you're looking for imports try http://www.hdaddicts.com/catalog/specials.php or http://xploitedcinema.com/catalog/index.php

Mark "Stingray2019: Santora


----------

